# China develops new supercomputer that is 10 times faster.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2016)

The new machine's calculating capacity will equal to 20 million desktop computer combined.

In other words, the world's entire population will need to use calculators together for 320 years to do as many calculations as the supercomputer in one minute.

The world's current fastest computer, the Sunway Taihulight was also developed by China.  


The new supercomputer is currently being developed by the National Research Centre of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology, state-run Xinhua reported on November 2. 
http://www.cistc.com/englishversion/China_ST/China_STAdd4.asp?column=153&id=2385


According to CRI English, the supercomputer system has an estimated peak performance of over 1,000 quadrillion calculations per second. 





The news comes just months after China's Sunway Taihulight was unveiled as the world's fastest supercomputer at TOP500, a Supercomputing Conference, in Germany in June.

Yang Guangwen, the head of China's National Supercomputing Center, spoke with Xinhua about Taihulight: 'It would take 7.2 billion people using electronic calculators 32 years, or two million desktop computers working together for one minute, to do the same calculation the computer can solve in just 60 seconds.'   

The Taihulight uses Chinese-developed ShenWei processors, 'ending any remaining speculation that China would have to rely on Western technology to compete effectively in the upper echelons of supercomputing,' TOP500 said in a statement. 

Yang Meihong, director of the National Supercomputing centre in Jinan, where the new supercomputer will be installed, said there were challenges with the project: 'It is a test for the effectiveness of China's independently developed technologies.



*Taihulight*


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 3, 2016)

I see they've come a ways since the Loongson/Dragon chip I tested back in 2012...  in all it's 800Mhz MIPS glory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2016)

10 times faster at stealing foreign military secrets.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2016)

Should be used for crunching


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 3, 2016)

the least they could have done was mod it to look like a Nintendo or PlayStation one


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 3, 2016)

That picture looks pretty much like their last super computer.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That picture looks pretty much like their last super computer.



Yeah exactly.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yeah exactly.


I guess they just change the hardware and use the same case


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I guess they just change just the hardware and use the same case



You forgot the most important RGB's upgrades...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That picture looks pretty much like their last super computer.


Have a look at post 1

The second half talks about the previous fastest.
Its name is in bold on top of the pic......


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The second half talks about the previous fastest.
> Its name is in bold on top of the pic......


Phhhtttt details, who bothers with those. 
Meanwhile Ford is bringing out a new model next year, I think I have a picture of a '76 Escort here somewhere.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 3, 2016)

I wonder who's chips they ripped off to make their own?


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 3, 2016)

slozomby said:


> I wonder who's chips they ripped off to make their own?



I could risk a guess : Lay's


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2016)

slozomby said:


> I wonder who's chips they ripped off to make their own?



They licensed AMD Zen ?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 3, 2016)

cdawall said:


> They licensed AMD Zen ?



Those are probably their own MIPS64 arch CPU's.


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Should be used for crunching



Precisely why I think distributed computing is a scam. Keep burning up those megawatts and dumping tonnes of excess C02 into the atmosphere.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2016)

Here is some very interesting information about the ShenWei chips in the Taihulight

https://www.nextplatform.com/2016/06/20/look-inside-chinas-chart-topping-new-supercomputer/


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 3, 2016)

They all will arrive at the same answer:  42

But... who's working on the question?  *squeak!*


----------



## alucasa (Nov 3, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> They all will arrive at the same answer:  42
> 
> But... who's working on the question?  *squeak!*



No, it's not 42. It's *69*. The best number ever known to couples.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2016)

alucasa said:


> No, it's not 42. It's *69*. The best number ever known to couples.


Thats why i love your Avatar


----------



## xorbe (Nov 3, 2016)

"The new machine's calculating capacity will equal to 20 million desktop computer combined."

"Two million desktop computers working together for one minute, to do the same calculation the computer can solve in just 60 seconds."

wat



Knoxx29 said:


> Thats why i love your Avatar



Could be a guy, you never know ...


----------



## alucasa (Nov 3, 2016)

xorbe said:


> Could be a guy, you never know ...



xorbe, destroying men's fantasies since 2016 Nov 3rd.


----------



## ctech845 (Nov 3, 2016)

m1dg3t said:


> Precisely why I think distributed computing is a scam. Keep burning up those megawatts and dumping tonnes of excess C02 into the atmosphere.


Why is distributed computing considered a scam?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2016)

ctech845 said:


> Why is distributed computing considered a scam?


I don't mean to be rude but many times i have thought the same thing


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 9, 2016)

ctech845 said:


> Why is distributed computing considered a scam?





Knoxx29 said:


> I don't mean to be rude but many times i have thought the same thing



Have there been any instances where any form of DC has cured a cancer or something?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2016)

Polio


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 9, 2016)

Well hot damn Uncle Sam, that baby should be able to answer a question before it has ever been asked! Faster than the speed of thought!


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2016)

I thought it was interesting that they're using their own processors in this monster. Is it actually possible to build a decent consumer grade PC with only chinese components?


----------



## xorbe (Nov 10, 2016)

The prime number search is legit (wrt distributed computing).  Seti and folding, not on my pc.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 10, 2016)

infrared said:


> I thought it was interesting that they're using their own processors in this monster. Is it actually possible to build a decent consumer grade PC with only chinese components?





R-T-B said:


> I see they've come a ways since the Loongson/Dragon chip I tested back in 2012...  in all it's 800Mhz MIPS glory.


Ask @R-T-B what percentage of components he used were chinese made


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 10, 2016)

The one I tested was a developer board.  They are generally sold as complete soldered together systems, not conventional pcs.


----------

